# Equilibrium



## logic-tec (Jun 18, 2007)

Has Anyone seen the movie Equilibrium? it came out in 2002, but i don't know why, for some reason it wasn't really big.

someone get this freakin duck away from me


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah i've seen it many many times. it's a good movie. the reason it wasn't "big" is because it's an independant film and christine bale wasn't as big as he is now. anyways, a lot of my friends have seen this movie through word of mouth so it's old news to me. anyone who hasn't seen it should watch it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2007)

It totally failed from the money viewpoint. I think it didn't even earn a few million dollars income.

Later on, it became a bit more popular (internet helps with that)...


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 18, 2007)

Uhm... when it is a limited release it rarely makes a noise (it was out for only a month in the U.S. and 301 theater's nationwide). 

It got most of its recognition from the word spreading of it being the next Matrix.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 18, 2007)

I avoided this film for years because The Matrix completely overshadowed it, and I assumed it was just trying to copy its style of action. Even though, the film is still one to watch.


----------



## Starber (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea, I've seen it.
Those fight scenes were so corny...


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2007)

I love that movie.


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2007)

Its a really good movie. And its nothing like the matrix as far as story or fighting. Just really good action. They just wear black cloths. I always tell my friends who havent wanted it. Its like matrix meets 1986.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 26, 2007)

Jin said:


> Its a really good movie. And its nothing like the matrix as far as story or fighting. Just really good action. They just wear black cloths. I always tell my friends who havent wanted it. Its like matrix meets 1986.



You mean 1984 ? And I see more parallels with Farenheit 451 than with 1984...

Also, the gunfight at the end... Wow... That's something they didn't do in the Matrix, and it was awesome. A real gun-*fight*.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 26, 2007)

I loved equilibrium. The ending was extremely badass >:3


----------



## whamslam3 (May 8, 2008)

*Equilibrium *Must See**

ok guys if u havnt seen equilibrium go rent it. it has rly cool fight scenes and has a good story thats about what life would be like without human emotions. the stuff that causes human emotions like art are burnt and anything related to emotion is destroyed. it rly makes u think especialy if ur a fan of art. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



until one man rises agianst them


. trust me u wont be dissapointed


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2008)

its a good christian bale movie, before he became more known


----------



## batanga (May 8, 2008)

Is this the one where batman fights with guns?


----------



## maximilyan (May 8, 2008)

I've seen it. saw it last year... or was it the year before, w/e im not sure. but it was a great movie, it had a new flavour to it.

and the storyline was decent as well.


----------



## Even (May 8, 2008)

I've seen some rumors around that the director of this movie might be hired to do the Metal Gear Solid movie...


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2008)

Movie was very enjoyable. The Plot was kinda shaky, but Bale and the Gun-Fu made up for it xD


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2008)

i liked the movie indeed it was really good but the critics criticized it as a rip off from the matrix  bastards


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

The plot could have been better, but I liked the movie and Gun Kata kicks ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2008)

This was one of my favorite Bale movies, and I've seen myself a lot of those as he's my favorite actor. 

The opening when he busts in on that door and kills all those guys was pure badass.


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2008)

Plot sorta wavered every so often, but every single fight of the movie made up for it tenfold.


----------



## halfhearted (May 8, 2008)

I love Gunkata and adorable little lab puppies _not_ being shot in the head. X3

I remember the first time I saw this movie, actually. I was hanging out with a couple of friends one evening, flipping through channels and talking. And, all of a sudden, we turned to the channel where the film happened to be playing (the fight scene, where Bale fights the x number of soldiers in the dark). I was instantly mesmerized, as were both of my friends. So, we immediately went out and rented it (as we has missed a good portion of the beginning). 

Needless to say, the action made this movie. But, Bale's acting was, as usual, excellent. The plot was pretty generic, a recycled 1984/Brave New World type scenario, but there was enough originality to its portrayal and enough depth to the characterizations that the old storyline wasn't a real con for me. 



vault023 said:


> i liked the movie indeed it was really good but the critics criticized it as a rip off from the matrix  bastards



Yeah, I heard that this movie came out at around the same time and was totally overshadowed by the Matrix franchise. But, the idea of calling it a rip off is ridiculous, as the Matrix and nearly every other film in that sci-fi vein rips off of early cyberliterature. Not to mention that the majority of the plot points are widely disparate in the cases of these two films, as well as the motivations of the main protagonists. 

So, critics = wrong, in this case, methinks.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 8, 2008)

Christian Bale was in it, that's all you have to know.


----------



## Trias (May 8, 2008)

Actually, this movie is far more original than Matrix, and really, actions scenes are far more interesting as well; Gun Kata, usage of long-range guns in close combat is simply awesome.

 Matrix had tons of money at its disposal though, especially literally millions of dollars spent just for advertising and promotion, while this one lacked so much fund, still, I find it one of the best sci-fi action movies, especially given it's superb portrayal, actions scenes, ideas and actors' inhuman performances... Bale and Bean were simply amazing, and really, anything that has those two should be nothing but amazing anyways.

 If this one had as much money as Matrix... gods I can't even imagine.


----------



## whamslam3 (May 8, 2008)

honestly if i had to buy the matrix or equilibrium i would choose equilibrium i thaught the story was deeper and the action was way cooler. ah if only they could make another


----------



## Dream Brother (May 8, 2008)

I remember seeing this years ago -- sort of like _Fahrenheit 451_ meets _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, with odd but creative fight scenes thrown in all over the place. Entertaining on a whole, but often silly in several places.

The real highlight was, of course, Bale. Excellent actor. Bean was criminally underused, but for the short while that he was there he shone, as I expected. I like how they threw in the famous Yeats line, too -- it's from one of my favourite poems.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i liked the movie indeed it was really good but the critics criticized it as a rip off from the matrix  bastards



whats not a rip off of something these days


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 9, 2008)

Excellent movie. Wish I could go learn gun-kata and go and shoot some emotionless bastards


----------



## Trias (May 11, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> whats not a rip off of something these days



 You missed the point there; it was almost literally impossible for it to rip off Matrix.


----------



## Felix (May 11, 2008)

This movie was nothing short of spectacular
Loved it


----------



## Disturbia (May 11, 2008)

I've already seen and it was awesome.


----------



## The Joker (May 20, 2008)

It is a good film. Sadly I can't remember exactly how the story went, but I didn't _not_ enjoy it.

Might have to try and watch it again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2008)

I need to watch it again, my friend borrowed it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2008)

I remember the plot, I think. The government, or world government possibly, decided emotions were dangerous and the cause of all the world's problems. So, they banned them.

The clerics, Bale plays on, kill people that show emotions or whatever. They're emo police. We need those now, really. Mascara on a man? You're fucking dead. Get a little teary during American Idol? Cleric's gonna bust a cap in yo ass!

Anyway... Bale decides emotions aren't all that bad, and starts having them. Then they go after him. Violence ensues.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 21, 2008)

Basically its Fahrenheit 451 with about 451 kung fu moves and guns. I'm wholeheartedly saddened by how few know about this movie. It's the reason Bales Batman now...


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2008)

Just saw this movie, and it was nothing short of awesome One of the best sci-fi movies I've seen actually (even better than the Matrix too)... Christian Bale is an amazing actor, and plays brilliantly in this film. The story was pretty damn good too (Never saw any of the movies this film is "based" on). Action scenes were beyond awesome, maybe even better than the Matrix.
Another thing I really liked was how the movie brings out feelings to the watcher as well.. I almost teared up during the scene with the dogs..

This movie is the reason why I don't trust critics


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 7, 2008)

Equilibrium is a gem. It's really quite sad that not a lot of people know this movie.

Plot-wise, it's quite innovative (with how they take on emotions as a trigger for conflict), action sequences are definitely awesome and worth replaying. Definitely one of those titles I'll find myself watching over and over again.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2008)

It is definitely an awesome movie. I remember awing at the fight scenes.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, i think i should rent it next friday after i watch the happening in cinema. i dont think my girl has seen it, and she might like it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Yeah, I heard that this *movie came out at around the same time* and was totally overshadowed by the Matrix franchise.



It came out three years after the first Matrix.

Plot sucked. Cool action scenes. But yeah, plot sucked.


----------

